# One post per day!!!



## dazeerae (Apr 29, 2006)

x


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

that means youve been here 77 days!


----------



## ccccc5225 (Apr 12, 2006)

Congratulations!!! :banana


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

:banana Good job.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uh, Dazeerae....
You're at 1.*03* posts per day.
You get one boogie for each .01 you are over!
:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Congrats Dazeerae :evil


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

Please keep posting Dazeerae!
Your input is great and I like reading your posts!(when I see them)

One of Itsmemeggi's threads encouraged me to post.
She said something along the lines....I like to read people's different opinions and viewpoints.....You can look it up... She explains better!


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

you can post any time you want!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

....you're only 7 away - don't give up now! :afr


----------



## dazeerae (Apr 29, 2006)

:evil :evil :evil


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

:banana :banana Congrats!


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

:evil Holy **** I never noticed these dancing banana devils before !!! 
:evil :evil


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

congrats on the posts... wow I am almost at a milestone I realized :yay


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's cool.


----------



## dazeerae (Apr 29, 2006)

shyguydan said:


> congrats on the posts... wow I am almost at a milestone I realized :yay


 :nw


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You crossed that threshold, Dazeerae! 
Rock On!


----------

